# Question about sheriff's



## msp3366 (Jan 24, 2007)

Can anyone explain how to properly identify the political hack sheriff's from the working sheriff? The reason I ask is a guy i know recently told me he just became a "deputy" sheriff and had a badge in his wallet. He is in his 50's and I did not ask about academy or any BS like that. I am now wondering if some of the many "sheriff's" I have stopped for misc. reasons and gave consideration and respect too maybe should not have received my generosity. 

Thanks
P.S. First post so be kind.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

you can donate money and become a reserve deputy sheriff. One of the dipshits I work with did that and has his badge in his wallet. I respect the guys who work behind the walls, not so much for the ones trying to "play" cop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

You can buy a badge online with no problem; ALWAYS ask for an ID card. If they give you a song & dance or the ID card looks suspect, then just call the house of correction and ask if they work there. The HOC people in several counties have always been more than cooperative when I've called.


----------



## msp3366 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, when they are "deputized" are they given the badge and ID card or just a badge?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

msp3366 said:


> Can anyone explain how to properly identify the political hack sheriff's from the working sheriff? The reason I ask is a guy i know recently told me he just became a "deputy" sheriff and had a badge in his wallet. He is in his 50's and I did not ask about academy or any BS like that. I am now wondering if some of the many "sheriff's" I have stopped for misc. reasons and gave consideration and respect too maybe should not have received my generosity.
> 
> Thanks
> P.S. First post so be kind.


Ask him what he is doing on the road. If he's not transporting a prisoner or is not serving civil process.

Gig Him.

Twice.


----------



## jdmac33 (Feb 1, 2008)

all politics, no academy


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

jdmac33 said:


> all politics, no academy


*Hey! Its tough being a hack, think of the carpal tunnel they suffer from signing those checks and I hear they go through tons of pants and breath mints *


----------



## merrimackvalley (Dec 12, 2007)

I used to work @ the local HOC and believe me there are plenty of hacks and "honorary" deputies (who have never worked a block in their life). Some sheriffs give out the honorary title to big supporters. Just ask for their ID that's what I do, if they're working inside I'll extent a professional courtesy. The fake ones will not have ID's. 

Also most sheriff's depts don't deputize their officers automatically. The officer needs to put themselves through a part-time police academy, get a L.T.C. and get sworn in at the superior court.


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

The I.D. card says "honorary or reserve" if they have one. Those who I have come across with this I.D. always had a gold star, not silver. They weren't rank either, just a gold star. The gold is what the honorary and reserves are issued. They used to be anyway. When in doubt, ask for the phone number to their front desk, office, or jail, because you're going to confirm. The phonys start stuttering.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

This post should bring STR8HACK out of his self imposed limbo....

MSP3366....you're a cop....investigate logically.....you've known the guy...he's 50ish and just got made....whats he do for a "real" job (does he have money??...why the desire to be a "cop" at half a hundred???)....at 50 do you think this guy did the same things as you in the academy?? he ready to chase 18 year old dealers?? is he otherwise qualified through prior life experience..military/police?? why the career change at 50?? does he already work at jail for any substantial period of time before this?? or any of the other questions other members have offered...where you work in jail...who's your boss...whats the phone number...WHERE IS YOUR JOB ISSUED ID CARD??
And by definition....anyone deputized...AT LEAST THROUGH MY OWN PERSONAL EXPERIENCE WHEN I WORKED FOR A S/O...ALL DEPUTIES OWE SOMEONE SOMETHING.....whether they carried a sign or went to cookout as a CO or made a donation.....Sherriff owed parent a political favor.....you purchased your badge by buying into reserve system at a clam bake/parade/or "donation to the re-election fund" as Joe Blow citizen...OR YOU WORKED ON A FORMER SENATORS CAMPAIGN STAFF....whatever....even the decent hard workig deputies guys say they meet....and some I know......all have a "deal with the devil" so to speak...it may not be their fault it's the system they work in....and until there is testing for admission, promotions, and Sherriff no longer accepts donations from employees....it will never be a legit system...


----------



## msp3366 (Jan 24, 2007)

Lawdog, thanks for the reply. Started off a little blunt with "investigate logically" but good advice none the less. I don have a problem asking questions and believe me i do ask. I recently read in the paper that a certain county has a gentleman "in charge" of the new gps program for children and elderly. A sworn deputy. He is a ranking member of the Sheriff Dept now and previously served as a high school teacher for many years. He is in his 50's and has no prior LE experience mentioned. You might remember the article. This guy took critism because he got a high paying, ranking position in the department with no experience. I guess it just doesnt make any sense to me. Ok, this is my life long friend and he recently became interested in law enforcement, i think I'll put him in charge of something. This is no different than the guy i mentioned. There is no reason why the guy i know couldnt attend the 6 month 2 nights a week academy and put a uniform on for a detail or two. Hell, a little ass kissing and he could be in charge of the marine unit before ya know it. With that being said, logic comes into play when dealing with a member of a pd but not so much with the SO office.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Not meant to be insulting in any way...just saying look at the bigger picture ....frauds and hacks fall apart under simple scrutiny..


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Lawdog,

I think it depends on the county too. When I worked for Essex as long as you were off probation, had an LTC, and went to the reserve academy, you could get your star and get on the detail list. There was no real political tie. 

In general, I think telling a "real" deputy from a "hack" deputy depends on your knowlege of the county you work in. Some counties do not have reserve or honorary deputies, which is a very good thing. In these types of systems, most and I do stress most, of the people holding the title of deputy sheriff have worked behind the wall. There are still those who get in to these sweetheart non-custodial positions from the get go, never touch or see an inmate, go to the reserve academy, and get the title. Hard to ferret these ones out...


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Sad thing is Pearl that there area more of those select few around than most would admit. 
If there was a test offered for the position, they took the highest score, and the Sherriff didn't pick and choose (or had a written or some type of minimum qualifications established) maybe I would agree. I am also ABSOOUTELY OPPOSED to them accepting "donations" from employees. On face value no matter how well intentioned, they come across as bribes. How many troopers write the Colonel donations, or patrolmen to their Chiefs...or run the risk of being in poor opinion and potentially losing jobs.

On that note, my OWN PERSONAL OPINION is if you don't work the road as a job, you shouldn't do details. People see the uniform and expect a level of professionalism that you don't offer by only wearing the uniform for details.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Law,

I agree. When I was a Deputy, I thought I had the training to be a police officer, or at least enough to work details, because I had the reserve academy. Now, that I am a Trooper, and I do law enforcement work every day, I see how poorly the reserve academy prepares you for every day situations that arise. I don't only say this for deputies, but the same applied when I was a reserve in a city. 

As far as donations to your employer, I think it creates a very hostile "us against them" sort of environment in the work place. Either you are on the team, or you are not. This is especially true when you are on probation and you feel the pressure to be a team player, even though you may not agree with your boss politically.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

If I may interject here as well, since my question is on a related subject. I work with a member of the infamous Bristol County SO. He said he was a member of their "LE" Division. I know it just means hacks that work details. However, he does not even have the reserve academy. How is he allowed to work details etc without this? I think he is blowing smoke and I would just like to confirm. Thanks


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

HELPMe said:


> If I may interject here as well, since my question is on a related subject. I work with a member of the infamous Bristol County SO. He said he was a member of their "LE" Division. I know it just means hacks that work details. However, he does not even have the reserve academy. How is he allowed to work details etc without this? I think he is blowing smoke and I would just like to confirm. Thanks


Bristol County hires civilians straight to the rank of Captain and Major. It's a farce.

They work their details like little rats. They then scatter and run when confronted and the jobs get shut down.

They are not cops and they are not law enforcement.
They are scabs with no shame.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

94c, I thought it was required to have atleast the reserve in order to work details. I also heard that the sheriff takes 1/4 of your pay when you do a detail. Price of business I guess.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

HELPMe said:


> 94c, I thought it was required to have atleast the reserve in order to work details. I also heard that the sheriff takes 1/4 of your pay when you do a detail. Price of business I guess.


Sheriffs can appoint anyone they want to be a deputy;

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/37-3.htm

And there are no training requirements whatsoever;

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/gl-37-toc.htm


----------



## RICHARD (Mar 11, 2008)

Just keep in mind there are some great deputy reserves that do Traffic and crime prevention , with the reserve training under there belt .And do alot for hospital and veterans homes work and they dont care about getting paid..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RICHARD said:


> Just keep in mind there are some great deputy reserves that do Traffic and crime prevention , with the reserve training under there belt .And do alot for hospital and veterans homes work and they dont care about getting paid..


*Where ?????????*


----------



## RICHARD (Mar 11, 2008)

msp3366 said:


> Can anyone explain how to properly identify the political hack sheriff's from the working sheriff? The reason I ask is a guy i know recently told me he just became a "deputy" sheriff and had a badge in his wallet. He is in his 50's and I did not ask about academy or any BS like that. I am now wondering if some of the many "sheriff's" I have stopped for misc. reasons and gave consideration and respect too maybe should not have received my generosity.
> 
> Thanks
> P.S. First post so be kind.


 There are sheriffs that still work behind walls and outside the walls .If they have an ID and badge .to be a reserve the had a cori done and complete backround check and refrences.they do a great job alot for hospitals ,kids, veterans home and elderly etc so for the most part these are great people that give back to the community.some go further and go to reserve school to do traffic and crime prevention


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RICHARD said:


> Just keep in mind there are some great deputy reserves that do Traffic and crime prevention , with the reserve training under there belt .And do alot for hospital and veterans homes work and they dont care about getting paid..


Are these the same guys that have to "donate" 
"X" amount of hours a month for this so-called "community service", in order to keep their jobs?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RICHARD said:


> There are sheriffs that still work behind walls and outside the walls .If they have an ID and badge .to be a reserve the had a cori done and complete backround check and refrences.they do a great job alot for hospitals ,kids, veterans home and elderly etc so for the most part these are great people that give back to the community.some go further and go to reserve school to do traffic and crime prevention


*Where ?????????*


----------



## RICHARD (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, Some people like there regular day jobs but have an enterest in law enforcement,so they do reserves,im all for it as long as they have the training,no different thenwhen i was in the army for 6 years and could have been sent active like alot of troops are today in Irac


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RICHARD said:


> Yes, Some people like there regular day jobs but have an enterest in law enforcement,so they do reserves,im all for it as long as they have the training,no different thenwhen i was in the army for 6 years and could have been sent active like alot of troops are today in Irac


Ya, much like hiring a part-time plumber to do your electrical work.

By the way, the troops *today* know how to spell Irac.


----------



## RICHARD (Mar 11, 2008)

No more like no different then the people that have a regular job like i said and that are in the army reserve .And that got called in and are over in iraq giving there life fighting .


----------



## RICHARD (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like you only like being a cop for the money. Where i actually like my job and respect people that do.Thats all


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RICHARD said:


> Sounds like you only like being a cop for the money. Where i actually like my job and respect people that do.Thats all


You still have failed to answer my question *Where ?????????*


----------



## RICHARD (Mar 11, 2008)

And yes to your last question .If i knew a full time plumber and he went to electrical school and did electrical part-time i would hire him to do electrical.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

RICHARD said:


> Sounds like you only like being a cop for the money. Where i actually like my job and respect people that do.Thats all


What *is* your job?


----------



## RICHARD (Mar 11, 2008)

All the Sheriff Departments


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RICHARD said:


> No more like no different then the people that have a regular job like i said and that are in the army reserve .And that got called in and are over in iraq giving there life fighting .


Being an army reserve requires dedication.

Being a hack doesn't. The mere fact that you're trying to compare our troops to deputy sheriffs speaks volumes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

RICHARD said:


> No more like no different then the people that have a regular job like i said and that are in the army reserve .And that got called in and are over in iraq giving there life fighting .


You're comparing apples to moonrocks; members of the reserve components (including National Guard) receive the same initial training as active duty members, then receive extensive additional training prior to deployment.

Compare that to writing a check to the sheriff, attending a nights and weekends (no PT) academy, if any at all, and pretending to be a police officer.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RICHARD said:


> Sounds like you only like being a cop for the money. Where i actually like my job and respect people that do.Thats all


That's right, I do it for the money.

I don't have to try to play one for free.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RICHARD said:


> All the Sheriff Departments


Dream on little broomstick cowboy you sound just like dumshot8 and little sheriff


----------



## LikeIt223 (Mar 1, 2008)

I da sharef in dis hur counti- respec me.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

:L: :L:


LikeIt223 said:


> I da sharef in dis hur counti- respec me.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

RICHARD said:


> Yes, Some people like there regular day jobs but have an enterest in law enforcement,so they do reserves,im all for it as long as they have the training,no different thenwhen i was in the army for 6 years and could have been sent active like alot of troops are today in Irac


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

RICHARD said:


> Just keep in mind there are some great deputy reserves that do Traffic and crime prevention ,


Dick-

No, there aren't.

However, thanks for confirming my low opinion of deputy sheriffs.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RICHARD said:


> some go further and go to reserve school to do traffic and crime prevention


So how do you actually prevent traffic from happening?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

94c said:


> So how do you actually prevent traffic from happening?


Put out a deputy sheriff to direct it.


----------



## RICHARD (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Undercover County Sheriff's Deputy?* 
This has been going on for years but is low key. Sheriff deputies are working on various task forces in many states, including Massachusetts. I was working a case in Lawrence along side an Essex County deputy five years ago, although this was a surveillance and gang suppression operation rather than a true undercover where the deputy made buys. This week I learned Middlesex deputies are being assigned to work with Lowell Police.
Troopers and local police and even feds now need manpower wherever we can get it as budgets are killing our manpower needs at the same time operations require more manpower hours to develop good cases. Get used to it folks, not every other department is trying to take away work from you as there is even more to go around. Look at the person you are going to work with more than the badge he or she wears.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

RICHARD said:


> *Re: Undercover County Sheriff's Deputy?*
> This week I learned Middlesex deputies are being assigned to work with Lowell Police.
> Troopers and local police and even feds now need manpower wherever we can get it as budgets are killing our manpower needs at the same time operations require more manpower hours to develop good cases.


I think that you summed up why people are generally upset regarding Sheriff's. It's like the old pick up line: "Can I buy you a drink? Or do you just want the money?" I would wager most departments in the state would say 'Money' before you finished the sentence.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

RICHARD said:


> *Re: Undercover County Sheriff's Deputy?*
> 
> Troopers......... now need manpower wherever we can get it ...


Speak for your self. I'm pretty sure the Colonel isn't going to be calling a jail for extra patrols to swing Route 290 during rush hour. Keep dreaming about it though. There may be some differences between labor and management on the MSP, but I can say pretty positively that MY boss isn't going to SELL OUT to *HACKS* so save some coin.

Overheard of C-PTL-1 about three weeks ago.... "Station C to the Command Post.....Worcester County Sheriff just called and offered use of their mobile command center" *REQUEST DENIED.*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

RICHARD said:


> Get used to it folks, not every other department is trying to take away work from you as there is even more to go around. Look at the person you are going to work with more than the badge he or she wears.


Boy, you sure do work in a fantasy land.

Every chance we get we run the likes of you out of town.

The best you can do for the drug task force is a female who doesn't leave the office and can't testify on the stand due to some form of anxiety condition.

But just keep clicking your heals and you too may someday go home.

The Wizard doesn't have enough brains and courage in stock for all you hacks.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

RICHARD said:


> *Re: Undercover County Sheriff's Deputy?*
> This has been going on for years but is low key. Sheriff deputies are working on various task forces in many states, including Massachusetts. I was working a case in Lawrence along side an Essex County deputy five years ago, although this was a surveillance and gang suppression operation rather than a true undercover where the deputy made buys.


Yes, Deputies work in many Task Forces statewide. Cops love coffee, and someone has to fetch it.

Seriously, those guys aren't allowed to work cases or do anything. They're a joke.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

bbelichick said:


> Seriously, those guys aren't allowed to work cases or do anything. They're a joke.


I'll bet a week's paycheck that we work nowhere near each other.

Different part of the state, same joke.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

94c said:


> I'll bet a week's paycheck that we work nowhere near each other.
> 
> Different part of the state, same joke.


Yup. The DA allows them to appease the Sheriff, but they do no buys, no cases, pretty much nothing. Status symbol for the Sheriff.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Dick your posts make my head hurt....

1. You're an ass for comparing military reserves to reserve hacks. That just proves what you know about both. NOTHING.

2. VA hospitals have their own police. They don't need you playing cop there. If they need help, they call the real police when they need it. Not some guy who "donated" 25 or 50 bucks for the ability to 'purchase' a badge. Volunteer as Joe Citizen if you want to help the troops, you don't need a badge to do it. 

3. The great reserve deputies you refer to.....would that be like the blond, very busty (nothing wrong with that part....lol) lady that was part of Glodis' campaign staff that is now a reserve deputy for WCSO??....that has never taken a single police class, whether through the Training Council, MSP, or even a college. I ran into her again the other day and she was quick to flash her tin at me...55 in a 30 ...unregistered mustang convertible...vanity plate she swaps from her green Lincoln town car to her blueberry blue mustang with her name on it...school just let out....mile of cleavage and a bandana sized skirt with stripper boots ...awesome..
Or would you prefer the scmhuck that was a moving billboard for an eastern mass SO that was pissing on the beach during broad daylight, in front of families on a very popular beach?? ....drinking beers...exposing himself in front of 6 year old girls....TRIED to punk me out while in full pack when I tried to give the guy an out and save him from being murdered by a pissed off father?? 
Those the kind of people that you refer to as GREAT DEPUTY SHERRIFFS????
You want to be a cop...take the test...do an academy like the rest of us...I don't pretend to fix copy machines or work a fryolater like your grammar would suggest....don't pretend to do what we do....when will you people get it???


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

lawdog, people like this will never get it as long as the sheriffs like Glodis
and his kind, keeping their pockets open for the sign holders and the others that throw the money in their pockets for the shiny tin badge that they
think will get them out of everything.
There will never be any laws passed to stop this practice because the politicians have the same open pockets collecting their share.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Richard,

I wouldn't use Essex County's work with Lawrence PD as an example of Sheriff's working with PD's in the community. With a little research, you'll find that the Lawrence Police Union sued the city over the city farming out work to the Sheriff's. You'll also find similar situations in Haverhill and other communities where, deputies worked in the city despite requests from the police unions not to do so due to on-going labor disputes. 

As far as the task force positions, there are some good correctional officers that work in those jobs on occasion, but for the most part those jobs are filled by hacks, who most of the guys inside the fence don't respect. Just my opinion...


----------



## Fowlplay (Mar 1, 2008)

Are Sheriff's Deputies not certified law enforcement officers in MA? 

I think I'm starting to understand; Calls for service in unincorporated areas are handled by the State Police, but deputies are really only corrections and/or reserve / volunteer(posse)?

It's so different down here..


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Fowlplay said:


> I think I'm starting to understand; Calls for service in unincorporated areas are handled by the State Police, but deputies are really only corrections and/or reserve / volunteer(posse)?


There are no unincorporated areas in Massachusetts; you're within the limits of a city or town no matter where you are. Out of the 351 cities and towns, only a small handful out West (towards NY) don't have their own police departments. In those municipalities the state police assume 911 coverage.

Sheriff's departments here are solely responsible for the care, custody, and transport of inmates either awaiting trial or serving a house of correction sentence (less than 2 1/2 years). They have no law enforcement function as far as answering calls, traffic enforcement, etc.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Sheriff's departments here are solely responsible for the care, custody, and transport of inmates either awaiting trial or serving a house of correction sentence (less than 2 1/2 years). They have no law enforcement function as far as answering calls, traffic enforcement, etc.


I think you just sent a bunch of guys to bed without dinner.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Fowl,

I think the term "certified law enforcement officers" is part of the problem in Massachusetts. There really is no one standard. Most states have a state curriculum or POST standards. In MA, you can be a deputy, reserve, campus cop, city cop, and Trooper at some point in your career and attend at least 4 different academies with different curriculums. It makes the water kind of murky.


----------



## Fowlplay (Mar 1, 2008)

PearlOnyx said:


> Fowl,
> 
> I think the term "certified law enforcement officers" is part of the problem in Massachusetts. There really is no one standard. Most states have a state curriculum or POST standards. In MA, you can be a deputy, reserve, campus cop, city cop, and Trooper at some point in your career and attend at least 4 different academies with different curriculums. It makes the water kind of murky.


I understand what you mean. Here we have a basic POST academy, which is 12 weeks, that all police, deputy sheriffs, and State Agencies (Dept of Wildlife, Alcohol bev control, marine resources, ect.) go through. The only academies which are longer are the Highway Patrol and the Bureau of Narcotics, both of these are 20 week schools. Even though the Highway Patrol and the Bureau are both a Part of the Missississippi Department of Public Safety, there is a great deal of animosity between attending either class. We make fun of them for spending so long learning how to write a ticket and they make fun of us spening so long learning how to buy dope, which most a-holes can do without training...but when the chips are down they, and we, know each other can be trusted to tow the line and do the work that needs to be done.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

There is a lot of scuttlebutt I am hearing about trying to establish a POST type certification in MA after the Scheft report....anyone else hearing the same??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

lawdog671 said:


> There is a lot of scuttlebutt I am hearing about trying to establish a POST type certification in MA after the Scheft report....anyone else hearing the same??


It was proposed, but I don't think you'll ever see it.


----------

